# Red bumps on baby's foot..??



## Annie37 (Mar 3, 2007)

My 7 month old has odd red bumps on his feet...they started out as just red "spots",now turning into almost blister-like bumps. First they (urgent care doctors) said it was exzema(he's had it since birth,but this looks different) then said might be hand/foot/mouth disease,but it's been there since October! I called them this morning,said it might be a fugnal infection,so I got yogurt & anti-fungal cream. I'll see if I can get a picture.


----------



## Annie37 (Mar 3, 2007)

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...y11/foot22.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...11/foot222.jpg


----------



## Doodadsmom (May 27, 2005)

I hate to even suggest the possibility, but could it be scabies? Or some other type of bite? Don't ask me why I have this in my head right now...

http://www.kidshealth.org/parent/inf...n/scabies.html


----------



## Annie37 (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodadsmom* 
I hate to even suggest the possibility, but could it be scabies? Or some other type of bite? Don't ask me why I have this in my head right now...

http://www.kidshealth.org/parent/inf...n/scabies.html

No,it's not that,my daughter caught them one time,so I know what they look like. These started out as just "spots",almost like someone took a red marker & dotted his foot...


----------



## Boodah'smama (Jan 3, 2006)

it looks exactly like hand, foot and mouth disease...but they usually only last for 7-10 days. Does he have them anywhere else on his body?


----------



## Annie37 (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boodah'smama* 
it looks exactly like hand, foot and mouth disease...but they usually only last for 7-10 days. Does he have them anywhere else on his body?

Nope ,just on the bottoms of his feet!
(why does this keep telling me my message is too short?)


----------



## Boodah'smama (Jan 3, 2006)

hmmm...it seems that if it were fungal it would spread. Did they rule out some sort of contact reaction? As a baby, DS got red bumpy/hive type rashes on just his knees, tops of his feet and palms of his hands and it lasted a few days. it took a few times for us to realize it was from crawling on my parent's carpet--probably some chemical from cleaning or the carpet itself.


----------



## keepin'itsimple (Jan 22, 2005)

Looks exactly like scabies. My 3 year old and I both had them last year. Usually with children they manifest on the bottom of the foot and in the diaper









Also wanted to say that you can't get rid of scabies unless you use a pesticide or something prescribed.


----------



## Annie37 (Mar 3, 2007)

I am wondering if it was contact ,as I got some socks for him from my cousin,and didn't wash them all in the hypoallergenic detergent that we wash all his clothes in. Just can't figure out why only ONE foot for so long,the right foot just started this weekend.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keepin'itsimple* 
Looks exactly like scabies. My 3 year old and I both had them last year. Usually with children they manifest on the bottom of the foot and in the diaper









Also wanted to say that you can't get rid of scabies unless you use a pesticide or something prescribed.

Well,the ped & the Urgent Care docs said it wasn't scabies--they started out as red spots,totally smooth... and as my daughter had them before,I know what they look like.They do look better tonight after starting the anti-fungal creme. Going back to the dr in the morning.


----------



## Annie37 (Mar 3, 2007)

Well it turned out to be a type of eczema,called Dyshidrosis!
http://www.geocities.com/vyera/dyshidrosis/main.html
Dr prescribed a creme for him.


----------

